
Some terrible personal news - rpledge
https://www.mattcutts.com/blog/cindy-cutts/
======
mrbill
I lost my wife suddenly in 2009, she was 34.

Losing your significant other is something that you never get over - you live
with the emptiness and the hurt, and you learn to move on and hope that the
"fog" eventually lifts. It's something that only someone else who has been
through the same experience will understand. I was lucky to meet a friend who
had lost her husband a couple years before, and she helped me through the
hardest times.

Matt, if you ever read these comments, all my thoughts and condolences for
you. I know "thoughts and prayers" does nothing, but a lot more people care
than you realize.

Hang in there.

~~~
northwest65
>I’m unmanned and unmoored without her

I found that quite cutting. I'm not sure I could go on if my wife died
prematurely. My mind has turned to this on occassions when people close to me
have suffered severe illness or died, and I just can't see in my minds eye how
I could cope.

~~~
Myrmornis
May I ask absolutely sincerely: how differently do you feel about the scenario
of your wife suddenly leaving you?

~~~
didgeoridoo
Dude.

~~~
Myrmornis
This thread is about loss. What I referred to can be an extremely acute form
of loss. There may be people in this thread struggling to deal with the form
of loss I referred to.

~~~
lopmotr
I agree it's important. Divorcees don't get smothered with caring like
widow(er)s do despite how devastating it can be. Perhaps worse because not
only have you lost them but they're also telling you you're not wanted.

------
rossta
My wife passed away in her sleep in 2016. It was unexpected. I woke up like it
was any other day and then it wasn't. I never imagined something like that
would happen. Learning how to carry on without my partner and my best friend
has made these past two years the most challenging of my life.

In this time, I've learned a few things about grief. That it affects everyone
differently. That there's no right or wrong way to grieve. Some of us feel
guilt, anger, sadness, depression, or numbness... or all of the above.

I also discovered that my wife's passing and my grief made other people feel
uncomfortable. I sensed it was hard for folks to know what to say or do. And
that's ok—there isn't much you can say or do that will change things for those
closest to loss.

But, speaking for myself, it does mean a lot when someone reaches out and
shares their thoughts. In my experience, the best things to say are to
acknowledge the hurt and to share how you feel. Avoid trying to make sense of
it (you can't) or that things will get better (you don't know). If you're
able, say the person's name. If you knew the person, tell your grieving friend
how much she meant to you.

Matt, I didn't know your wife, Cindy, but I met you once and recall being
struck by how smart, genuine, and kind you were, aside from all the great work
you've done to help me learn about SEO. From what you've shared about Cindy, I
can tell she is an amazing person, that she is loved, and that she is missed
dearly. My heart goes out to you and your family.

~~~
Haul4ss
My wife also passed away unexpectedly in her sleep in 2016.

My heart aches for Matt. I don't know him or his wife, but I know the feeling
of being unmoored. In fact I've used that same word to describe it.

I agree that people never know how to act about the situation. It's weird now
to think of all of the people I have met who only know me as a widower, who
never knew me when my wife was alive.

I appreciated the outpouring of support I received in the immediate aftermath.
It was overwhelming, but not unwelcome.

------
ohyoutravel
Matt is my boss. He is the kindest and best leader I've ever had the pleasure
of working with. Cindy, his wife, was a jewel. My heart hurts so much for him.

~~~
mrhappyunhappy
Give him a big hug for everyone.

~~~
stvkoch
+1

------
danielvf
For those wondering who Matt is, he’s a fifteen plus year Googler, ex head of
Safe Search and web anti-spam, now acting director of the US Digital Service.

~~~
senatorobama
Wow. Fifteen years in a single company.

~~~
gambiting
Is that....weird? My coworker has worked here for 25 years now, and he's still
"just" a programmer, was never interested in taking a managerial/lead
position. There's plenty of programmers who have 10~20 years of seniority
here. And it's a games company, so it's not like these people work on some
archaic systems - major, triple A releases everyone heard about.

~~~
senatorobama
Yes, because it's common knowledge to change companies every ~3 years to get a
20%+ salary increase instead of a miserly 0-10%.

~~~
danpalmer
When you make enough, making more money means less to you and you care much
more about the workplace, the people, the mission.

Either that, or find a company that does raises in line with what you’d get
from moving. Netflix is famous for this (and has high retention), but there
are other companies. The company I work for has a similar approach and I know
I’m unlikely to make more at another company unless I move into finance, in
which case see above.

~~~
dsacco
_> Netflix is famous for this (and has high retention)_

Netflix has high turnover, about 15-20% depending on source.

~~~
coryfklein
Everything I have heard has been anecdotal and contradicts this. Do you happen
to _have_ the source for your information? I admit I don't for mine.

~~~
dsacco
Sure. Netflix's Chief Product Officer, Neil Hunt, has provided the 15%
statistic directly in interviews. There are a few places you can find him
saying this, but the first one I found by searching was this:
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/netflix-redefined-american-
co...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/netflix-redefined-american-company-
culture-do-same-abroad-fairchild/?trk=prof-post). Other estimates (typically
by employees self-reporting) put it at about 20%. Keep in mind about half of
those are involuntary departures. Personally, I think that involuntary
departures are a meaningful measure when we're talking about employee
retention, but there are reasonable arguments to the contrary. More
pertinently, Netflix's culture is somewhat unique among tech companies of its
size in that it fires very quickly.

Contributing my own anecdata here: I am familiar with current and past
employees at Netflix who have told me personally that plenty of people are
fired from Netflix because they don't jive with the culture, not necessarily
because they are incompetent. That's not intended to be a remark about Netflix
being a toxic company; on the contrary, I think Netflix is pretty self-aware
about its "corporate values." But that means that engineers who could succeed
at Google, Facebook, etc might not succeed at Netflix because the latter looks
for a lot of self-direction and career ambition, not just competence.

Circling back to the point: I've seen some people slice off involuntary
termination numbers when discussing attrition at tech companies, but I don't
think that's appropriate. Sometimes people leave because they're
intellectually or financially unsatisfied, and that would mostly comprise the
~7.5-10% that leave voluntarily. But if the bar for being fired is lower, it's
probably useful to incorporate the involuntary departures, because there's an
argument many of them would leave voluntarily even if not fired due to a
culture mismatch.

------
lisper
Matt was a colleague in Google's early days. He embodied all of the best
qualities of the organization. He can do anything he wants to, but he chooses
to spend his time improving Google's search experience, and freely giving of
his wisdom and expertise through his blog. If there was ever a person who did
not deserve this, it's Matt.

~~~
criddell
And when he decided to move on, he went into public service in the U.S.
Digital Service. I really admire Matt.

------
bane
I was having a lousy day, and so was my wife. I realized i was focused on some
stupid work problem and not her. I dropped what I was doing and we just spent
a few hours of quality time just talking and connecting and encouraging each
other. It was the best decision I've made all day. After reading this I
realize how much better a decision it was to spend time with my loved one.

I'm really sorry to hear this news.

------
tranchms
I am a 31 year old man, drinking in a bar, alone, weeping as I read this
story. My heart goes out to you and your family. I’m so sorry.

~~~
gitgud
Hope you're doing alright dude, sending a virtual hug from Australia.

------
Waterluvian
My wife of one year is asleep behind me. She always sleeps in here to be
nearby because I love staying up late. Going to go sidle up to her. Sorry for
your loss. Thanks for the perspective.

------
atom_enger
Matt - if you see this I'm terribly sorry for your loss. I just married my
best friend in December and I'd be so lost without her. I can't imagine how
you're feeling. I don't know what else to say besides that I'm sending you
love and support from across the net. Stay strong my friend, your blog has
powered many of my adventures into SEO and beyond.

------
tgtweak
Matt, I still remember being a young webmaster watching your YouTube videos,
almost immediately whenever you'd release one. I remember joking about how you
never changed your shirts, then you put out a video saying that you film
several weeks of questions in one sitting and that you were going to change
shirts between questions from then on. I always thought that was really cool
of you to be that receptive and open to the community, always reading the
comments and being what seemed like the only source of truth in Google during
a time of hidden updates and obscure policies. You've given so much to
everyone, I can only imagine how much you must have given eachother.

If there's anything the community can do to help, please don't hesitate,
you've helped us all in ways small and large.

Stay strong, she lives on in you and everyone else she touched - continue to
treat her good by taking care of yourself and everyone else she is a part of.

------
blkhp19
After reading the very small amount of information provided about the reason
for her passing, I can't help but be curious about the exact reason. Sometimes
it's comforting to know that something was a freak accident, versus something
preventable. Does anyone know what might have happened in this case?

I certainly hope this isn't perceived as being insensitive. I can't imagine
the pain he's going through, and I truly do hope he finds some amount of
comfort or normalcy in this unimaginably painful time.

~~~
JshWright
Given her age, recent travel, and progression of symptoms, it seems very
likely it was an acute pulmonary embolism.

~~~
copperx
What does travel have to do with it?

~~~
blkhp19
Perhaps long periods of sitting on a flight?

If you suspect this is happening to you (all of the sudden you can't really
breathe), is there anything you can even do? Or just hope it's not bad enough
to be fatal?

~~~
js2
Go to a doctor right away. There are anticoagulants which can dissolve blood
clots and/or ways of physically preventing the clot from reaching the lungs.

Also an ounce of prevention: avoid extended sitting; exercise regularly.

[https://www.webmd.com/lung/tc/pulmonary-embolism-
treatment-o...](https://www.webmd.com/lung/tc/pulmonary-embolism-treatment-
overview)

[https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/deep-vein-
thr...](https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/deep-vein-
thrombosis/symptoms-causes/syc-20352557)

------
vfulco
Bro, this will take a long time. Be gentle with yourself. It is the club no
one wants to be a member of. I wish you peace and comfort. ~ A 4 year widower
of a 37 year old bright light in the world extinguished decades too soon

~~~
srean
It does indeed take a long time. One thing I would add though is not to rush,
let it take as much time it takes. Its not that things become fine after that
time has been spent. One merely becomes more functional. One doesn't have to
fight the "why did I even wake up today ?" everyday.

------
jackfrodo
I'm so sorry for this loss. Matt spoke at UNC my freshman year, and his talk
confirmed my itch to pursue computer science as a career.

So Matt, thanks for the influence you've had on my life, and I owe thanks to
Cindy, too.

~~~
Matt_Cutts
That's really helpful to hear. Thanks very much, and I hope computer science
serves you well.

------
helsinki
Matt and I both come from the same rural / impoverished area in Kentucky and
we both studied CS under the same professors. I have looked up to him for
years as a role model. Im very sorry to hear of your loss, Matt.

------
PakG1
I got married last year. Before I met my wife, I wasn't sure what I was doing
with my life. For a time, I was fairly depressed about lots of mistakes I had
made. I wasn't sure I had anyone who could understand me or help me. My
brother introduced me to my wife and we hit it off. My wife gave me emotional
stability and motivation to do things. The few times we've had fights, I cry
when I hurt her. She is everything to me. If I lost her, I might be even worse
off than before I met her. Maybe I'd be able to remember everything she says
and move forward with strength in my eyes. Maybe.

I feel for Matt and anyone else who has to endure a loss.

~~~
xab9
Please do see a psychologist. Depending on your personal background you may
find this advice offensive or annoying, but give it a try.

~~~
PakG1
Reading my comment, I can understand why you'd advise this. I think it's
unnecessary at this point because I understand a lot more about myself that I
didn't before and was getting to a good place just before I met her.
Thankfully, never had been suicidal or anything like that. Thanks for the
concern though. :)

~~~
xab9
I'm not talking about being suicidal, I'm talking about being dependent - but
of course it is your call. I always thought of my marriage as something of an
unbreakable sacred wonder that "fixed me" for good, but looking back now I'm
not exactly sure about it. Funny thing is that if someone told me this, I
would've laughed at him or just dismissed the theory alltogether.

~~~
PakG1
I get that. It's of course completely possible that we're only in honeymoon
stage. I also understand the psychology that if you're looking for others to
fill up your own inadequacies, you may run into trouble. But in my case, I
don't think that's the story for me. Rather, she's opened my eyes about the
wrong ways I viewed everything. I can quantifiably say that she's making me a
better person firstly through giving me a platform for having confidence,
secondly by acting as a confidante, and thirdly by giving me feedback about
everything I do. It helps that we have common values, goals, and faith.

~~~
zzenon
I don't think xab9 is denying that your wife made you a better person and see
things in a different light. That's awesome and you should be proud of her.
But your comments keep showing a form of dependancy that can quickly spiral
out of control and turn against you (personally I have been there). A
psychologist can be a tremendous help in preventing such situations.

Like xab9's comment, please do not take offence in my comment either.

~~~
PakG1
Thanks, this is food for thought.

~~~
aws_ls
I would say, ignore both of them (the HNers advising you above in good
earnest). You will cross that bridge if/when there is a need. The disruption
to a happy phase can come in various guises. Don't mend if it ain't broke,
they say. Also make hay while the sun shines & may be it will shine longer.

~~~
xab9
Yes, that's why I said his call - I'm just a random stranger (no expert, no
family member, no good friend etc), the weight of the things I say is close to
zero and this is fine.

On the other hand sometimes it may be good to have a pillow to soften a fall.
If nothing happens, I spent that money on myself, no big deal, but if a
tragedy happens out of the blue then it may save his life. It saved mine.

~~~
aws_ls
I understand. And that's why even in my post I said 'good earnest'. But I
feared by OP's last comment that he was beginning to take the advise
seriously. So I thought my duty to put an affirming point.

~~~
PakG1
You guys, I'm much more stable and logical than my writing would have you
believe. :D

------
is_true
I wrote to Matt once asking a technical question about Google and to be honest
I wasn't expecting an answer. But a couple of days later he took the time to
answer. Such a great guy. Hope him the best.

~~~
tgtweak
A huge asset to Google and to the community. Couldn't have happened to a less
deserving person.

------
DanielBMarkham
Loss like that is terrible.

If it helps any, Matt, I found that writing down as much as I could somehow
helped me get my head around it. It didn't help with the pain, but it was
somehow reassuring to know that the feelings I had right after the loss had
been captured somewhere forever.

I don't have any words of wisdom, and my sharing my own story probably won't
help. Somehow we must carry on. There are many times that I forget _why_ we
must somehow carry on, but I find if I just cling to that phrase long enough,
I eventually remember again. Our thoughts are with you.

~~~
namenotrequired
For those curious about writing to help deal with tragedy, look into the
research by James W Pennebaker. TLDR is it is proven to help.

------
Jaruzel
I don't know about anyone else, but if my partner suddenly died, I would be a
complete non-functioning wreck for weeks (if not months). I have no idea how
Matt found the wherewithal to sit down and write that blog post. I know I
couldn't.

------
EugeneOZ
Nothing will fill this loss. No "sorry" word will help. World is different for
you now, and it's time for grieving. There is life and death. There's love and
memories.

~~~
snuxoll
Nothing ever fills the loss of a loved one, it doesn’t matter if they’re a
spouse, a parent, a child or a pet - a loved one is forever missing from your
life.

What I can say is with time things get better. No, time doesn’t heal all
wounds - the loss of a loved one will stay with you for the rest of your life,
but you will go from thinking about it every minute to a couple times a day to
a couple times a week, to a few times a year, etc. Sometimes the pain will
still hit you like a fully loaded truck, other times you will instead recall
the joy that was brought to your life and be thankful for the time you had
however brief.

I have absolutely no idea how much pain Matt is having to endure right now,
and I won’t pretend to imagine - so the best I can say is the above, it does
get better, but that doesn’t ever make it “okay”. All we can ever hope is that
as time passes those moments of happy remembrance outweigh the gut punches,
and I hope that everyone who has suffered a loss reaches that point.

------
wslack
I saw Cindy just a few weeks ago. She was wonderful and kind as usual, and she
was a positive presence, the kind of which we can never have enough of. This
is heartbreaking.

------
dang
I'm so sorry. My heart goes out to you and all who love Cindy. This sort of
shock changes everything.

------
luckydude
That sucks, I'm sorry Matt, don't know you so it means little but I'm sorry.

It really sucks that you had no warning, no time to spend in the last days.
Knowing that it is coming sucks but being taken like that sucks (I've lost
family to cancer, that is both better and more sucky).

It's clear that you loved her and that just makes it worse. Shit.

I keep thinking of stuff to say but it's all about me and my wife, don't want
it to be about us. So I'm sorry for your loss, I hope you have family to
support you, and I hope things get better for you.

------
ridgeguy
I don't know you, but I understand your loss. A wife, a best friend...leaves a
big void. Lean on your friends.

------
Dan_JiuJitsu
Your beautiful remembrance of your cherished love is both touching and
poignant. Thank you for sharing this life lesson. I hope the act of writing
down and expressing your feelings can bring you some comfort.

------
Egidius
Matt Cutts is one of those rare persons who appear to be so nice that I find
it admirable. I wish him and his family all the best in processing this tragic
event. Life can be so unfair.

------
mjsweet
I’m so sorry Matt. My heart goes out to you and yours in this time of grief
and reflection. What a wonderful blog post about her, her love of life was so
evident in your thoughtful words.

------
mrhappyunhappy
Unimaginably sad news. :( I hope you make it through buddy.

I just learned my father who I was not close to for several decades has died -
just yesterday. I have mixed emotions about someone who was very distant to me
and can't even imagine losing my wife. The only thing I can think of that
would keep me alive is my son. I don't know what I want to say but I guess
maybe there is comfort in being around family in this very difficult time. I
will think about you and your wife, please take care.

------
killjoywashere
For those who don't know, Matt is the director of US Digital Service and all-
round great guy.

------
kposehn
I wish I had something poignant or heartfelt to say, but all I can really say
is I'm terribly sorry to hear this.

Words fail me this time. I can't imagine what it must feel like.

------
jason_slack
Matt, so sorry for your loss. I only know you through old YT videos. Reading
this I am so thankful I told my wife I love her this morning before she
departed for work and due to scheduling we wont see each other for 26 hours.

Damn. I don't know what I would do without my wife. She reminds me to change
my clothes and shower when I have been coding for days and always makes sure I
am warm enough while I sleep.

------
barking
That's a really lovely tribute to his wife. Good of him to mention the mental
health issue as well. So many people grow up thinking they or their family are
the only ones and that it's best kept quiet about.

------
k__
A neighbor from when I was a kid died in her sleep a few years ago.

She married when I was 8, bought a home, had two kids and lived till I was 25.

Then, one day she slept on the couch and never woke up.

Some aneurism im the brain killed her without any warning.

Life is cruel :/

------
pvaldes
This is the problem with the hearts of feline nature. Can't be retained for so
long as we would wish. They laugh with us, kiss us, mock of us, wink and fly
away chasing the breeze. My sympathy and respect for matt, mrbill, webkike,
rossta, joering2 and their families and loved ones.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUJLdC6wqno](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUJLdC6wqno)

------
amirexdev
I agree that no one can truly understand what you are going through, except
one who has gone through it.

I'm blessed to have been married for 10 years, but if I'm honest, I know I
have taken my wife for granted at times.

I'm so sorry for your loss, but this is an important reminder to live life to
the fullest with no regrets, because you don't know how long you or your loved
ones truly have.

------
staunch
Nothing can take away the time they shared in life together.

This is the only fact that comforts me when confronted with the tragedy of our
existence.

------
dhimes
Matt is one of the true good guys out there. This just isn't fair- to his love
or to him. May you find peace, Matt.

------
DoreenMichele
@}}>\-----

(It's a rose, in case that isn't obvious.)

------
hakanderyal
I've never met you, and I live thousands of miles away from you. I'm also a
Google opponent because of the questionable privacy practices.

But your work have inspired me on more than one occasion. I've always loved
following your comments on HN.

I'm so sorry for your loss. I wish there were things that I can say to make
you feel any better.

------
bsvalley
"Please give your friends or family a hug for me. We never know how much time
we have with someone, and sometimes it’s all too short."

This is a wake up call for all of us. Thanks for your positive impact. That is
the real value you get from the Internet people. All my thoughts and
condolences for you and your family.

------
CapitalistCartr
Dying doesn't scare worry me at all. I've died twice before. My deepest fear
is something, anything, happening to my wife. She gets a cough and I worry;
she has to go to the doctor and I get chills. I don't even like saying, "What
if something .. . ".

Now I think its going to be a sucky day.

------
chasb
Matt, if you read this, I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you
and your family.

------
ebbv
I’m so sorry. She sounds like a wonderful person and a blessing to everyone
who knew her.

------
raverbashing
Terrible news, but at the start of the text it seemed it was an even worse
situation, with three people passing away at the same time. Glad (well, glad
if not the best word) it was just a colorful description

------
FraKtus
I already lost too many peoples that were important to me... I just kept
moving, working, and hanging to positive peoples/colleague around me. All my
thought to you!

------
cafard
He has to carry on to raise their children. It is an extra burden, but also an
extra incentive to find the strength to go on. I wish them the best.

------
blinkingled
Very sorry for your loss Matt. Like you said may time, friends and family help
you heal and get back on track when you're ready to. Take all the help you
can.

------
benfarahmand
Matt, I'm so sorry to read this news. I hope you spend this difficult time
with the people in your life that are sensitive to you and your needs.

------
ausjke
So sorry for the loss. I'm having a busy life as everyone else and ignoring
what matters most. I now need spend more time with loved ones.

------
WalterGR
Terribly sorry to hear this, Matt. I'm a member of something like 200 meetups
in the DMV area. Let me know if you need help keeping busy.

------
fnbr
I'm so sorry.

------
VikingCoder
Thank you, Matt, for the time you shared with her. I'm sure you made her life
better. That's all any of us can hope for.

------
rasikjain
Sorry to hear this news. Learned lot of things from your valuable comments and
feedback on HN. Hope you find strength again.

------
rokhayakebe
Rejoice, Matt, for YOU are one of the few who for the rest of their lives get
to say "We knew each other for 23 years and we were married for 18
years,"'till death did us apart. If I can say such a statement in the end I
will cry one tear of gratitude for every tear of sorrow. I hope you can find
the strength.

~~~
clhodapp
He lost a person that he greatly loved at a relatively young age and you
presume to tell him to be happy about it because now he can lord his widowed
status over people. I'm generally not into making direct personal character
attacks on the internet but I think that outlook is disgusting.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Thanks, I accept how you read it through your lenses and responded in kind,
but it does not reflect my intent and feeling.

~~~
clhodapp
Thank you for clarifying. I apologize for my overly aggressive response.

~~~
rokhayakebe
It's All Love, Friend. If I am honest your comment will make me write more
clearly and choose words more wisely. Everyone can/should improve.

------
adgulacti
1st time a HN post brings tears to my eyes. wish it was easier to value &
preserve what you already have.

------
jaderobbins1
Sad reminders to cherish the moments you have with those you care about
because they are fleeting.

------
lathiat
This hurts :(

~~~
geuis
Agreed =(

~~~
SteveNuts
Votes don't matter at times like these.

------
qaz_plm
Deepest condolences, Matt. If you need a rock to lean on I'm here for you.

------
pbw
I'm so sorry to hear this awful news Matt. What a shock.

------
iamalchemist
So sorry to hear that Matt. Stay strong and stay positive.

------
sbussard
I'm sorry for your loss, Matt. Thanks for sharing.

------
RickJWag
So sorry for your loss, Matt. She was far too young.

------
js2
I'm terribly sorry for your loss.

------
guinness74
Beautiful tribute for your wife.

------
zavi
Very sad news. Stay strong, Matt.

------
tathougies
I'm sorry for your loss.

------
eastdakota
This is incredibly sad news.

------
bhartzer
So sorry to hear this.

------
wst_
I do feel sorry for the guy. I really do. But how is it possible that one
guy's tragedy got to the front page of HN? Why everyone's talking about his
wife, but not about others, who probably left family and friends in grief the
same way.

~~~
askafriend
He's been a regular contributor here on HN for nearly 10 years - here's his
profile:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=Matt_Cutts](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=Matt_Cutts)

He's also been an active blogger, sharing his insights from all the work he's
done at Google and beyond. These blogs have been discussed here on HN often.

I think people here feel like he's a part of our community and a positive part
of the tech community at large.

------
mindfulplay
I am so sorry to hear this.

PSA: please, please enroll in a CPR class. It's incredibly simple to learn and
administer and you will learn so many things like the role of aspirin, AED
usage and of course cpr.

~~~
xapata
It sounds like the paramedics arrived in a timely manner. No need for PSAs
today.

~~~
mindfulplay
I just wanted to steal someone's attention while they are reading it. I know
it's a bad time to talk about it, but really please register for a CPR class
near you.

Totally sad and didn't in anyway mean to diminish this news.

